# Visitor Pattern / Besucher Muster



## dayhawk (20. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, 

ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer etwas konkreteren Beschreibung des Visitor Patterns. Mir geht es vorallem darum dass vielleicht an einem konkreten Beispiel das ganze mal ausgeführt wird und auch ein bisschen drumherum geredet wird. In den bisherigen Erklärungen habe ich entweder nur die Theorie, oder nur die Umsetzung gesehen. Zumal unterscheiden sich teilweise die UML Diagramme die dargeboten werden erheblich. Nun, wisst ihr vielleicht gute Literatur die sich mit dem Thema etwas näher beschäftigt, seis Internet oder Bücher ?


----------

